# How Uber could pay drivers more without increasing fares



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Most of us watch You Tube and I am sure many other apps do this as well. You see a quick ad before going to your video. 

So here’s my idea... what if Uber sold 15 second ad spots on the riders app whenever they requested a ride. Rider request ride and a screen pops up with “searching for your driver”. The ad plays and at the end the driver info or whatever pops up once paired with a driver. If no driver has been matched then it could say something like “still searching for your driver”. And just do whatever the app does normally. 

And Uber could even make a premium service where for an annual fee the rider does not receive the ads. 

Drivers get a nice raise so they are happy, riders get to keep cheap rides so they are happy, and we all know Uber will tell us that they are not making anything off of this and it’s all for the drivers. When in reality they are pocketing half or more. So Uber’s happy for a minute anyways.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

indydriver68 said:


> Any thoughts ?


Why would Uber want to split the revenue from supplemental advertising with a driver?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Why would Uber want to split the revenue from supplemental advertising with a driver?


If AB5 passes they won't have a choice but to pay drivers a decent wage.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> If AB5 passes they won't have a choice but to pay drivers a decent wage.


What's decent? Minimum wage plus $.13/mile vehicle reimbursement.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

My thoughts are they would welcome the additional revenue and not give a penny of it to drivers.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Revenue is not the issue. Fair distribution is.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What's decent? Minimum wage plus $.13/mile vehicle reimbursement.


No.

My idea of decent is 75% of taxi rates or 75% of the gross, whichever is HIGHER.

Drivers in California are demanding 75% of the gross for every ride.

The REAL game-changer would be seeing destinations BEFORE accepting rides.

If drivers are able to see destinations in advance, driver pay will go WAY up.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber could pay drivers more by going back to the 80/20. They’re taking half of the fare on short rides. I now decline downtown pickups because they’re mostly short rides and not worth it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Drivers in California are demanding 75% of the gross for every ride.


And the Dems have been demanding Trumps tax records for 3 years.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And the Dems have been demanding Trumps tax records for 3 years.


Apples and oranges.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

indydriver68 said:


> Most of us watch You Tube and I am sure many other apps do this as well. You see a quick ad before going to your video.
> 
> So here's my idea... what if Uber sold 15 second ad spots on the riders app whenever they requested a ride. Rider request ride and a screen pops up with "searching for your driver". The ad plays and at the end the driver info or whatever pops up once paired with a driver. If no driver has been matched then it could say something like "still searching for your driver". And just do whatever the app does normally.
> 
> ...


Uber has ZERO interest in making drivers happy.
To Uber, Drivers are
A. Disposable nonemployees
B. Easily replaceable by a never ending supply
C. ....who enjoy getting kicked in the nutz.

With every driver earnings decrease, drivers reacted by
?continuing to chauffeur Uber's clients
?While newbies signed up by the thousands

Ergo: drivers enjoy getting kicked in the nutz
and these guys love ❤ kicking U


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Uber could pay drivers more by going back to the 80/20. They're taking half of the fare on short rides. I now decline downtown pickups because they're mostly short rides and not worth it.


80/20 is a good start, but by itself it isn't enough to ensure drivers get a decent wage.

Even though drivers were still getting 80/20 from 2014-2016, driver pay crashed thru the floor because Uber kept cutting pax fares.

Drivers were still getting 80%, but it was 80% of a drastically smaller pie.

This is why we also need to have our pay rates be at least 75% of taxi rates.

By guaranteeing at least 75% of taxi rates, our pay will NOT be cut no matter how cheap Uber makes our rides for the pax.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Uber could pay drivers more by going back to the 80/20. They're taking half of the fare on short rides. I now decline downtown pickups because they're mostly short rides and not worth it.


No Biggie,
Thousands of other drivers happily taking what u reject.



Nats121 said:


> 80/20 is a good start, but by itself it isn't enough to ensure drivers get a decent wage.
> 
> Even though drivers were still getting 80/20 from 2014-2016, driver pay crashed thru the floor because Uber kept cutting pax fares.
> 
> ...


And how did drivers react to these decreases ?
They took the next ping with a smile ?

?Problem is Not Uber
Problem IS drivers

Khosrowshahi and Kalanick are comforted knowing FT drivers
have No Ambitions and frankly, lazy with limited employment options


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> No Biggie,
> Thousands of other drivers happily taking what u reject.
> 
> 
> ...


More and more drivers are starting to revolt, and the result is the AB5 bill in California and NYC TNC regulations.

Hopefully AB5 passes.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Uber knows that I quit today and in my little city they’ll have 5 new drivers to replace me.

We are no more than a number in a cell on someone’s giant spreadsheet.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

theMezz said:


> Uber knows that I quit today and in my little city they'll have 5 new drivers to replace me.
> 
> We are no more than a number in a cell on someone's giant spreadsheet.


"_someone's giant spreadsheet."_

Don't flatter yourself
There's No human at Uber looking at anything.

It's all a computer algorithm
The algorithm hires
controls driver movements
The algorithm deactivates


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

theMezz said:


> Uber knows that I quit today and in my little city they'll have 5 new drivers to replace me.
> 
> We are no more than a number in a cell on someone's giant spreadsheet.


You can thank our immigration system for that.

Perpetually high rates of Third World immigration provides Uber with a reliable supply of replacement drivers.



RabbleRouser said:


> "_someone's giant spreadsheet."_
> 
> Don't flatter yourself
> There's No human at Uber looking at anything.
> ...


The algorithm didn't create itself, it was designed to the specs of the scumbags who run Uber.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You can thank our immigration system for that.
> 
> Perpetually high rates of Third World immigration provides Uber with a reliable supply of replacement drivers.
> 
> ...


"_Scumbags_" ? ?

If u ran a company with disposable nonemployees willing to work for 3 cents a day, what would u do? You'd accommodate them and become Very Wealthy

BONUS: more nonemployees willing to work for pennies sign up Everyday

Problem is: the entry level ground transportation nonemployee.
Not Uber


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> "_Scumbags_" ? ?
> 
> If u ran a company with disposable nonemployees willing to work for 3 cents a day, what would u do? You'd accommodate them and become Very Wealthy
> 
> ...


I have a conscience so I wouldn't treat my workers as "disposable" objects.

What Uber and you don't realize is that just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.

If every company treated their workers the way these "gig" companies do, our economic system would implode.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I have a conscience so I wouldn't treat my workers as "disposable" objects.
> 
> What Uber and you don't realize is that just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.
> 
> If every company treated their workers the way these "gig" companies do, our economic system would implode.


.......said the Uber driver ???

You're hardly the tower of objectivity nor proponent of my country's free capitalist economy & society.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I have a conscience so I wouldn't treat my workers as "disposable" objects.
> 
> What Uber and you don't realize is that just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.
> 
> If every company treated their workers the way these "gig" companies do, our economic system would implode.


@Nats121 you do realize that @RabbleRouser is the latest incarnation of @UberSolo and the other 50+ accounts (s)he has had.

(S)he just enjoys being a (brand name is Massengill) to drivers here and being Dara's (before that Travis's) fluffer.

Just ignore him/her.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

My idea for raising driver's rates is for Uber to something more in the passenger app that encourages riders to give tips. Something simple like what a local pizza place does - after describing how a piping hot pizza is going to be delivered to your door their copy says "Enjoy! And don't forget to tip your awesome driver!. It wouldn't cost Uber anything. 

My fantasy version of this is voice recognition in the passenger app that, whenever it hears the words "I'll tip you in the app." automatically adds a 15% tip.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Give us a tip in the app after every ride.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Why would Uber want to split the revenue from supplemental advertising with a driver?


Not saying they would. Just was an idea to toss out there:


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

indydriver68 said:


> Most of us watch You Tube and I am sure many other apps do this as well. You see a quick ad before going to your video.
> 
> So here's my idea... what if Uber sold 15 second ad spots on the riders app whenever they requested a ride. Rider request ride and a screen pops up with "searching for your driver". The ad plays and at the end the driver info or whatever pops up once paired with a driver. If no driver has been matched then it could say something like "still searching for your driver". And just do whatever the app does normally.
> 
> ...


------------------------------
My thought is how would you stop Uber from taking 65% or more of the fee? Plus, as a pax, I am not interesting in watching an advertisement while standing in the rain trying to get a ride.









[/QUOTE]
*Dang !!!!!!!!! Those people look almost human. So that is what Billionaires look like. *


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> My thought is how would you stop Uber from taking 65% or more of the fee? Plus, as a pax, I am not interesting in watching an advertisement while standing in the rain trying to get a ride.


*Dang !!!!!!!!! Those people look almost human. So that is what Billionaires look like. *
[/QUOTE]
Then you would get to pay premium to not have them. Do you honestly think Uber cares anymore about a passenger standing in the rain not wanting to do something that puts bank in Uber's pocket??? Uber cares no more about that than they care about their drivers.

Do you really think riders would quit using Uber over that? They might complain but just like drivers at every pay cut they would get used to it.

And based on rider's complaints about Lyft. Are you going to order a Lyft and wait 15 minutes or more for it to arrive or deal with a 15 second ad and your Uber is there in 5 minutes?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Don't be surprised if Uber eventually does make money from advertising on the app. But they sure as hell are never going to pass a penny onto us.

Expect more rate cuts first. My prediction... it will drop to about 20 cents a mile eventually. And they'll still be a ton of desperate drivers willing to drive.

And when it does go down to 20 cents a mile there will still be people on this forum claiming they're making 500 dollars a day.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Uber could pay drivers more by going back to the 80/20. They're taking half of the fare on short rides. I now decline downtown pickups because they're mostly short rides and not worth it.


I though Pay has always been per mile and minute.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> I though Pay has always been per mile and minute.


Before uber created their Upfront Pricing scam, our pay was 75-80% of what the PAX were being charged per mile and per minute.

Now we get whatever tiny per mile and per minute rate uber and lyft feel like paying us, REGARDLESS of what the pax are being charged.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Before uber created their Upfront Pricing scam, our pay was 75-80% of what the PAX were being charged per mile and per minute.
> 
> Now we get whatever tiny per mile and per minute rate uber and lyft feel like paying us, REGARDLESS of what the pax are being charged.


But you are still being paid per mile and minute.

The decoupling of the fare price from your compensation is a different issue from compensation in general.

Your last paragraph implies that U/L compensation is at the whim of U/L. In reality you have a contract with them and barring mistakes, are paid per this contract.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> And when it does go down to 20 cents a mile there will still be people on this forum claiming they're making 500 dollars a day.


If you question them about their claims, they'll give the tired shill response "you're doing it wroin


Matt Uterak said:


> But you are still being paid per mile and minute.
> 
> The decoupling of the fare price from your compensation is a different issue from compensation in general.
> 
> Your last paragraph implies that U/L compensation is at the whim of U/L. In reality you have a contract with them and barring mistakes, are paid per this contract.


So what? We've always had a contract, and they've always changed that contract whenever they felt like it.

Changing our pay rates on a whim is allowed in their contract.

Decoupling is very much an issue with our compensation.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

indydriver68 said:


> Not saying they would. Just was an idea to toss out there:


Since we all know they wouldn't share that revenue with us, I really don't care how they find more revenue. I worry about my own earnings.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> If you question them about their claims, they'll give the tired shill response "you're doing it wroin
> 
> So what? We've always had a contract, and they've always changed that contract whenever they felt like it.
> 
> ...


You accepted the contract. I did. We all did.

You can't be surprised penquin when the other party leverages the contract to increase their revenue.

The contract allows them to change pay at will for future work. The contract allows you to walk away whenever you want.

Again. You are confusing the issue.

You are paid in the exact same way pre/post the 80% share. The change was related to decoupling the fare price from compensation. U/L reduced driver compensation before and after this change.

It is one of a host of reasons driver pay has decreased while fares have increased.

The number one reason driver compensation has declined and remained low is simple. Drivers accept the contract and drive.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> You accepted the contract. I did. We all did.
> 
> You can't be surprised penquin when the other party leverages the contract to increase their revenue.
> 
> ...


Save your tired shill cliches.

You and the other bootlickers (assuming you're not on Uber's payroll) rush to post "rebuttals" to posts that demand better pay and treatment from these companies.

Most of the bootlickers claim to be making excellent money at this and say those who aren't are "doing it wrong" or "don't know how to play the game" or "don't know how to adapt" to pay cuts.

The fact these people don't like it when drivers demand better pay means the bootlickers may be worried that better pay rates will hurt THEIR bottom line.

That gives lie to all of their lectures about "doing it wrong", "playing the game", "adapting", etc.

If better pay rates hurts the bootlickers, that's a nice little side effect.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Save your tired shill cliches.
> 
> You and the other bootlickers (assuming you're not on Uber's payroll) rush to post "rebuttals" to posts that demand better pay and treatment from these companies.
> 
> ...


Non answer.

You are repeating talking points because you don't have an argument related to my statements.

Short answer: U/L do what they do because hundreds of thousands of people enter a contract with them. If people stopped driving they would have to modify the contract or shutter operations.

Long answer:

If I was in most markets I'd walk immediately. You cannot reliably make money in most major markets. I am in a market that pays 100%+ more per mile than major markets like LA. If they drop the pay, I will modify my habits until it drops too much and I will bail. It is their right under the contract to modify future compensation at will. It is my right to tell them to shove it.

If you don't like them or their contract, simply walk away. I walked away in Denver when they dropped to $.85($.88?) per mile. When I moved to a market with higher rates, I started driving again. I will stop driving should compensation be reduced significantly --10-20% range.

Your shill allegations are bizarre.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Non answer.
> 
> You are repeating talking points because you don't have an argument related to my statements.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> No.
> 
> My idea of decent is 75% of taxi rates or 75% of the gross, whichever is HIGHER.
> 
> ...


LOL

Drivers that believe the rideshare companies will raise rates to 75% of taxi rate AND give 75% to drivers are insane. Neither company would be able to continue operations with gross earnings of 51 cents a mile while paying a minimum wage, reimbursing drivers for mileage and paying for benefits.

Los Angeles Taxi Rate $2.70 /mile
Rideshare price at 75% of taxi rate: $2.02 /mile
75% driver share of $2.02: $1.51 /mile
25% Rideshare company share of $2.02: $0.51 /mile

Minimum wage they'd have to pay you $96 for 8 hours. ($12 /hr x 8 hrs)
How many reimbursable miles do you driver per shift? 150? 150 miles x 25 cents /mile = $37.50

$96 + $37 = $133 to pay you, and that's not even figuring in benefits, insurance costs, operating expenses, etc.

150 miles driven at $0.51 per mile, Uber would be making $76.50 per 8 hr shift.

*Uber and Lyft would already be upside down before even figuring in benefits and operating expenses. *

Further, seeing your destination would be useless, because as an employee you're going to have to accept those rides regardless of how good or bad they may be. It would be even less useful than having to maintain 90% accept on Lyft, or having to be an "UberPro" and maintaining 85% accept, <4% cancel and 4.85 driver rating.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Drivers that believe the rideshare companies will raise rates to 75% of taxi rate AND give 75% to drivers are insane. Neither company would be able to continue operations with gross earnings of 51 cents a mile while paying a minimum wage, reimbursing drivers for mileage and paying for benefits.


You're getting things all mixed up.

My proposed rates are for drivers classified as ICs, not employees, so minimum wage wouldn't be a factor.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> No Biggie,
> Thousands of other drivers happily taking what u reject.
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is NEW drivers, who figure out this is not profitable, then he quits. Another new driver replaces him and repeats the same thing.

This is the BACKBONE of ubers business model.

The other problem is widespread poor financial education/wisdom. Which includes the lazy/lack of ambition you were talking about.


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> No.
> 
> My idea of decent is 75% of taxi rates or 75% of the gross, whichever is HIGHER.
> 
> ...


riiiggghhhhttttt . ........ but that will encourage cherry-picking of either shorter rides (for those on a Quest), or longer rides for most everyone else ....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BritSilverFox said:


> riiiggghhhhttttt . ........ but that will encourage cherry-picking of either shorter rides (for those on a Quest), or longer rides for most everyone else ....


If drivers are able to see destinations in advance and are not penalized in any way for declining trip offers, Quests, Boosts, and other promotions will cease to exist.

"Cherry-picking" would immediately become an existential crisis for uber and lyft because the vast majority of those piece of garbage unprofitable trips that drivers are currently taking would be declined, leaving massive numbers of pax without rides.

Even most ants will decline crappy rides if they know the destinations in advance.

This would force both companies to provide hefty pay rate increases and/or massive incentives to entice drivers to accept those trips.

Thus, Quests, Boosts, and other gimmicks would no longer be needed.

With good pay rates, most rides will be accepted.

Drivers knowing destinations in advance will cost both companies billions of dollars, which is why they've never allowed it.

A worker who's required to accept job offers without pertinent info is an employee, not an independent contractor.


----------

